# Netatalk3 failed to build



## jigzat (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I should't post this since 9.1 Release hasn't been officially announced but after some issues with RC3 that were solved with the possible 9.1 Release I'm still having issues with Netatalk3. Build fails with just one log entry that says 


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -levent-2.0
```

I searched around and found just one thread here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11671&highlight=levent mentioning the issue but it was not related to netatalk but to other issue. Is there any way to fix this or should I notify the port maintainer.


----------



## Dutchman01 (Dec 18, 2012)

if you look at the Makefile on CONFIGURE_ARGS+=

you see: --with-libevent-header=${LOCALBASE}/include \
and --with-libevent-lib=${LOCALBASE}/lib


now change --with-libevent-lib=${LOCALBASE}/lib
into --with-libevent-lib=${LOCALBASE}/lib/event2

make shure you dit deinstall and make clean the port 
devel/libevent2 before you start Makefile again.


----------



## jigzat (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you it actually builded but it is not starting not even manually. I just send an email to Marcus regarding the issue.

UPDATE: It appears the issue is related to the afp.conf.dist file created during build, it must be changed to afp.conf


----------

